# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Всем привет :)

## Zeter

Всем привет. Мне 25 лет и к 25 годам в жизни я ничего не добился. 
У меня затяжная депрессия, депрессия абсолютно темная и дремучая, без просветов.
Последнии пол года у меня четкое ощущение что мир меня изживает. 
Ощущение что вся моя жизнь идёт к завершению. 
И знаете, я не хочу умирать, но видимо всё придёт именно к этому. 
У меня в окружении нет ни одного человека который мог бы мне помочь советом или стать моим сподвижником в каком то общем деле.
Родители (с которыми я живу в 25 лет) считают что всё мне в жизни дали и больше ничего не должны.
Все мои потуги сдвинуть их с места и начать вместе чем то заниматься или к чему то стремиться не к чему не приводят, они закомплексованы в своих взглядах.
Девушки которая могла бы стать мне и парой и другом тоже нет. Все мои отношения заканчиваются так и не начавшись словами по типу:
"Ты очень хороший, но у тебя проблемная кожа" или "Ты очень классный, я не хочу тебя обижать, но ты мне ничего не обещаешь"
Мой оклад на работе в 25 лет это 20 т.р. Я ничего не могу себе позволить, у меня высшее образование благодаря настойчивости родителей, но я вижу как
люди которые работают механиками и электриками получают по 50-60 т.р. и у них всё прекрасно, я не знаю зачем я получал высшее образован за которое платил
из своего кармана, на деньги потраченные на институт я мог купить машину.
Съехать от родителей тоже нет возможности потому что тупо некуда, а в их квартире я должен жить по их правилам и на любой мой крик о помощи идёт агрессия с пеной у рта 
о том что всё мне было дано и это я такой ленивый поэтому не реализовался.
Друзей у меня тоже за жизнь хороших не появилось, почему то большинство знакомых любят проводить время без меня, хотя когда я в коллективе я душа компании, 
все мне рады и хорошо общаются.
Я устал. Я хочу услышать ваши варианты по улучшению жизни, советы. Я прислушаюсь к любому, потому что сейчас я в абсолютном сметении.
У меня бывают мысли как и бросить всё и уехать, так и пахать дальше и ждать повышения, полный эмоциональный диссонанс. 
Помогите советом.

з.ы. если у вас есть чат буду рад с вами там пообщаться  :Smile:

----------


## Арес

Не верь никому. Родителям, "друзьям", девушкам. Слово "друзьям" я не случайно выделил в кавычки. Верь в себя. Твоя проблема сейчас - это возраст. Ты ломаешь себя и превращаешься в иную личность. Как в собственных глазах, так и в глазах окружающих.

----------


## Арес

Начинай думать материальными категориями: "образование", "должность", "карьера", "деньги", "машина", "квартира". Когда все начнет получаться, сам почувствуешь, насколько растет уверенность в себе.

----------


## Арес

Тебе сейчас немного рано думать об абстрактном "счастье", "любви" и т. п. Выгрызай из жизни все, что можешь. И не бойся никого, даже если что-то не понимаешь.

----------


## Арес

Если получится, к 35 годам будешь в среде топ-менеджеров, если хватит образования и наглости.

----------


## Арес

Так что не парься, что нет друзей, что девушкам не нравится "проблемная кожа" и т.д. Если ты до сих пор не обзавелся настоящими друзьями - значит, их уже и не будет. Девушка...может, будет. Но уж, конечно, ее не будет волновать твоя "проблемная кожа". Сам почувствуешь, что это та, с которой хотел бы поговорить и пожить вместе. Главное, не разменивайся на шлюх.

----------


## Арес

И стремись к успеху, как к молитве. Звучит кощунственно. Знаю. Но поставь себе цель. Пускай даже эта цель будет меркантильна, как в бумере. Главное, чтобы она была. Иначе быстро скатишься к нам. Да, и самое главное, забудь про этот форум. Здесь одни неудачники.

----------


## Арес

Да, чуть не забыл. У тебя сейчас комплекс "неудачника". Я в сове время, получив великолепную вышку, тоже получал 30 тысяч. Через 6 месяцев эти 30 превратились в 200. Так что не торопи время.

----------


## mertvec

Понимаю, что вопрос идиотский, но.. ты не с Питера? =)

----------


## Игорёк

Zeter, какие твои годы.. 20 рублей для твоего возраста - вполне нормальная тема (хотя конечно от региона зависит). Посмотри на своих ровесников - многие ли из низ имеют больше, и свою недвижку ? 
Ищи перспективы в работе, развивайся. Раз и девушки были и друзья, то скорее всего ты просто сопли жуешь, по поводу смерти. Скорее всего у тебя какой-то детский невроз, заложенный родителями. Обычно от мамы.. С мамой минимизируй контакт, и не слушай что она говорит. Мамы - это зло для мальчиков. Уясни это.

----------


## Игорёк

sickbunny, а с чего ты решила, что жить на территории мужчины, это непременно сексуальное рабство ? Что тогда норма в твоем понимании ?

----------


## mertvec

> ... Мамы - это зло для мальчиков. ...


 Воистину, коллега! Алюминь!

Но минимизировать трудно - мы работаем в одном месте. Вот это засада, хотя место неплохое...

----------


## mertvec

Приехали дачу смотреть - меня взяли для галочки явно. Типа мы же одна семья. И соседка выскочила, начинает знакомиться с потенциальными соседями. Видит меня, и тут происходит такой диалог...

Соседка: О! Как хорошо, у (фамилия ещё каки-то соседей) дочка как раз подрастает.
Мать моя: Да ему ещё рано.

Мне было 17 лет. Рано ему ещё, тормоз он. 

С матерями надо быть строже. Нельзя позволять им (да и любым женщинам) давить на жалость. Жалость унижает обоих.

...

А ещё вечно "Замолчи!" в мой адрес, как только я начинаю троллить её мужа. А вот когда её муж начинает троллить меня, то это можно.

...

Прошу прощения, всё я о себе да о себе. ) Прошу, продолжайте. )

----------


## mertvec

Игорёк. Почему-то не думал тебя тут застать... Как жизнь? Есть ли прогресс?

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорёк. Почему-то не думал тебя тут застать... Как жизнь? Есть ли прогресс?


 Привет. Да та же срань. Ничего революционного.

----------


## Mai7

Во первых, твои родители говорят правду, когда утверждают тебе, что они дали тебе всё. Ты существуешь из-за них и ты их творение. Во вторых, они повторяют такое вряд ли от плохого намерения, а из-за того, что хотят как лучше. Они просто плохой способ выбрали - исправить тебя.

И да. Ты хочешь, чтобы тебе дал совет тот, который тоже тут сидит и хочет услышать что-то адекватное от другого человека? Ну, реально глупо как-то. По крайней мере, это моё мнение. Жизнь твоя и живи, как хочешь, а не слушай других. А помогать или давать никто не обязан, даже родители.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Да, чуть не забыл. У тебя сейчас комплекс "неудачника". Я в сове время, получив великолепную вышку, тоже получал 30 тысяч. Через 6 месяцев эти 30 превратились в 200. Так что не торопи время.


 Что необходимо сделать, чтобы так зарабатывать?

----------


## Nabat

> Что необходимо сделать, чтобы так зарабатывать?


 Наврать на форуме.

----------


## 4ёрный

Для таких заработков нужно массу энергии и целеустремленности. С этим у местных обитателей проблемы. А просто так никто такие деньги платить не будет.

----------

